# If i was to get an S3...



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

...What colour would you guys go for.

Wouldnt normally ask. But im leaning towards Ibis White (Not normally a colour i would go for) with black optics pack.

Other colours im thinking off are Sprint Blue, Yellow or Orange. I think im going through a loud look at me the tosser in the bright S3 phase  8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Start a poll, duck.

Yellow for me


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sprint :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Sprint :wink:


Seconded. Saw one on the M40 last weekend, so [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd also go for Sprint. Distinctive colour for a distinctive car.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Orange would be the most fun color to smoke Mk2's in. Is the orange metallic, pearl affect, etc., or just plain gloss?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Orange would be the most fun color to smoke Mk2's in. Is the orange metallic, pearl affect, etc., or just plain gloss?


Not pearl I don't think, just solid.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

White 8)

Are the seats OK for your Mum then Jamie?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sprint blue gets my vote


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

White, black optics, buckets, pay extra for red leather (they will do it) with only the seats in red, rest of the leather in black.

Perfect.

Will your Mum be able to get in an S3 (buckets or not) any better than an RS4 though? Back seats are out and the fronts arent much different access and comfort wise.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well this is the thing. Spoke to The dealership about the seats. Their showroom cas has buckets. So ruled that one. If had normal sports seats i would be in it now. Been assured that the sports seats are basically the same as the s-line seats which mum has no problem getting in and out.

Leg i was actually thinking white with Black/Silver seats. Or Sprint Blue with Black/silver seats.

The Sportback im in now has developed a gear problem. Picked it up today after it's supposedly been fixed. But still having same problem. So thinking bollox reject the car and order an S3. What i should have done in the first place.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I really think the S3 suits white. I had a sprint blue for the day (as per review) and it did look nice but with the car's modest styling I personally think white makes it stand out.

If I was getting an S3 I would go for the white and swap the wheels for some black split rims.

Quick photoshop...18s










Best guess at 19s (hmm maybe too big)










PS. Order it with red leather and Ill swap my seats plus some cash for your buckets ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I really think the S3 suits white. I had a sprint blue for the day (as per review) and it did look nice but with the car's modest styling I personally think white makes it stand out.
> 
> If I was getting an S3 I would go for the white and swap the wheels for some black split rims.
> 
> ...


White with black 19s now that looks very nice I gould change my vote here :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No prizes for guessing who is bored tonight...












YELLOW_TT said:


> White with black 19s now that looks very nice I gould change my vote here :?


If they ever start selling an RS TT thats what Ill be orderng it in, with red leather, extended black and all the goodies.  Big IF though.

PS. When I said 'too big' above I didnt mean 19s would be too big for the S3, I think they would look spot on, I meant I may have shopped those wheels to look bigger than 19s would.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Go for the White Jamie 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think the Orange will date quickly...










I think the Greys, while classy, don't make the car stand out enough...










I reckon white has it for me...even with normal wheels.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Another thing on the Orange is that a lot of the Focus ST's are this colour, not that its bad just an observation


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Orange is a pure attention getter. It catches your eye like yellow. That can be a bad thing if police are out with hand-held speed cameras. With orange, it'll always be a bold color that attracts attention, but may limit resale. White does look good too...wish it was the pearl white on the original A4 which is very classy. But the stark white with 18" or 19" black OZ Ultraleggeras would look great (when kept clean). Those wheels would show off the brakes (not breaks like continually used on the Mk2 forum) better than any other wheel I can think of, and would look stunning. Plus Audi Sport and OZ go hand in hand.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

White, optics pack (didnt know this was available on A3, but the A4 is deffo improved with this option), red hide and these in 19"



















Classy little motor.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> White, optics pack (didnt know this was available on A3, but the A4 is deffo improved with this option), red hide and these in 19"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly is....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > White, optics pack (didnt know this was available on A3, but the A4 is deffo improved with this option), red hide and these in 19"
> ...


You forgot the red hide Rich :roll: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Sorry, what? You want me to build the f*cker for him as well? :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I have made this white S3 shop with 19" Superleggera's to have some idea how it will look.










Hans.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

I love the Superleggera. My TT would be wearing them if still being manufactured. Ultraleggera took its place...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Tuner Pics.*

*Wimmer RST.*









*H&R.*









*B&B Automobiltechnik.*









*MTM.*









Hans.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Well this is what the outside will be like. If i do decide to order


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Why on earth would you want to get a car that looks just like every other 1.6 A3 ? :roll:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Why on earth would you want to get a car that looks just like every other 1.6 A3 ? :roll:


What a dumbshit thing to say :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> You forgot the red hide Rich :roll: :wink:


Sorry, what? You want me to build the f*cker for him as well? :wink:










Yeah, why not :lol:

You missed a bit by the way :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Awww why didya have to go and spoil it :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the red hide Rich :roll: :wink:
> ...


Sorry Mum. I was on my way to the pub.


----------

